# TiVo vs Weaknees vs Amazon vs Best Buy?



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Prices for the Roamio Plus are pretty consistent across the sources. Some variability in shipping option/prices.

I've only bought drive upgrades from Weeknees. Any advantage (returns, etc.) using TiVo or Amazon, which have been flawless for me over the years? Worth the $50 difference?

*TiVo.com:* $399.99
Ship: 
$00.00 = 5-7 days

*Weaknees:* $399.99
Ship: 
$00.00 = 6 days 
$37.28 = 3 days 
$51.62 = 2 days 
$87.87 = Overnight

*Amazon:* $399.99
Ship: 
$00.00 = 5-8 days 
$12.49 = 3-5 days 
$32.89 = 2 days 
$36.89 = Overnight

*Best Buy:* $399.99
Ship:
$00.00 = Standard
$22.99 = Expedite
$42.99 = Express
(not in stock, all of these options estimate delivery on 09/18-09/27/2013)

Edit: Typos on Amazon and Weaknees prices - sorry.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Where are you getting that $349 price from amazon? i only see the retail price for the Roamios shipped from Amazon.com.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Where are you getting that $349 price from amazon? i only see the retail price for the Roamios shipped from Amazon.com.


Ooops, typo - fixed it.


----------



## waterchange (Jun 29, 2010)

Roamio Plus is $374.99 at WeaKnees after the $25 "romaioplus" code. It's currently $399.99 at Amazon. Can you point to where you've seen it at $349.99 for both vendors?

If I were to order one, I'd go with WeaKnees because it's not only $25 cheaper but I have to pay nearly ~10% taxes from the three other vendors. Without the price difference, I wouldn't have any hesitation buying from any of these shops.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

waterchange said:


> Roamio Plus is $374.99 at WeaKnees after the $25 "romaioplus" code. It's currently $399.99 at Amazon. Can you point to where you've seen it at $349.99 for both vendors?
> 
> If I were to order one, I'd go with WeaKnees because it's not only $25 cheaper but I have to pay nearly ~10% taxes from the three other vendors. Without the price difference, I wouldn't have any hesitation buying from any of these shops.


My error!

Thanks for the heads-up on the promo code!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Are you planning on getting an extended warranty? Modifying your unit? Those are all factors too. I wanted the BB warranty as historically they have been very easy peasy about warranty exchange with things like TiVo (vs shipping you a refurb) plus I knew I was going to slap a larger hard drive in, so I bought there and canceled the one I ordered from Amazon.

If I didn't care about an extended warranty I would order from whoever is the lowest price and has good customer service. Probably Weaknees although Amazon 2nd day air Prime makes it pretty hard to resist on purchases like this.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

You can get 2yr extended coverage at SquareTrade for like $35, vs TiVo's $30 no matter where you buy, just do it within 30 days.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

For me it would come down to how TiVo repair/replacement is handled by SquareTrade and what the turnaround time is.

With Best Buy, I can go down and get a new box (and continue watching TV) the day a failure happens.


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

TiVo two day and overnight service is cost prohibitive. I wish I would have went with Amazon and paid some shipping cost because UPS from TiVo is taking the full 7 business days. I ordered last Friday and will not receive until next week!

Is it normal for TiVo to charge twice? I have a hold for the Roamio and Mini from the original web order and then today another identical hold.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> For me it would come down to how TiVo repair/replacement is handled by SquareTrade and what the turnaround time is.
> 
> With Best Buy, I can go down and get a new box (and continue watching TV) the day a failure happens.


Only if they don't send it to get repaired first.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Only if they don't send it to get repaired first.


I am skeptical BB sends any TiVo out for repair at this time as even a hard drive swap is beyond the capabilities of your typical shop.

I think I will call them tomorrow and find out.


----------



## jbaum (Jul 23, 2002)

I did weaknees and saved the tax, plus used to the promo code to get 3 day shipping for free. Actually got it on the east coast in two days.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

??? 2 day for $0 from Amazon if you have Prime.

I'd argue that if the price + shipping + shipping time is about the same, buy it from tivo.com, since then the ACTUAL COMPANY INVOLVED makes more of the money.. Less money to middlemen, and might help keep Tivo in business longer!!

(Though I actually have some Best Buy GCs, so will actually buy there almost certainly.. and maybe even in store.)


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I crack up at people who worry if they don't purchase it direct that it is harming TiVo's bottom line.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> I crack up at people who worry if they don't purchase it direct that it is harming TiVo's bottom line.


In a way it is because the markup goes to the seller.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you've never used Amazon Prime you can sign up for a free trial then it's only $3.99 for over night shipping.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> If you've never used Amazon Prime you can sign up for a free trial then it's only $3.99 for over night shipping.


I'm a prior Prime user. I wonder if they'll let me back into a free trial?


----------



## Bryan Lyle (Feb 6, 2002)

At some point, Amazon started charging different prices for overnight prime shipping (based on size and weight). Overnight shipping on theses is $7.99. Which is still a great deal.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

markp99 said:


> You can get 2yr extended coverage at SquareTrade for like $35, vs TiVo's $30 no matter where you buy, just do it within 30 days.


How quickly I can get a failed Roamio replaced is super important for me.

I'm switching from four standalone TiVos to a Roamio + three Minis. If the Roamio breaks, there won't be any Live TV (other than a few SD channels) or recordings anywhere in the house, ... basically, just three Minis sitting around doing nothing.

From the posts I read, it seems like most folks with a Best Buy warranty have gotten immediate replacements than not, so I'm going to give that a roll.

Last Friday, my Roamio Pro died. Best Buy didn't have any to replace with, so I'm going through the TiVo warranty replacement process where they charged my credit card $635 to ship out an advanced replacement (and I get a credit when I ship the broken one back).

Today is a week later, and I still haven't received an email notification that my replacement has shipped. I realize that Monday was a holiday, but dang, come on. If I didn't have my old Premiere 4 XL to fall back on, I'd have been without Live TV/recordings for 8 days now. And if it doesn't somehow arrive this afternoon, that'll be 10 days. I can understand Best Buy not having stock because this is a new product rollout, but for TiVo to not have been able to ship a replacement after unit after 4.5 business days, ...  They had no problem authorizing my credit card 8 days ago. lol


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

You should be talking to a manager at BB... they should be able to have another one shipped from another store in just a couple of days.

Several stores in my area still have limited stock although admittedly it's a pretty good sized city.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aristoBrat said:


> How quickly I can get a failed Roamio replaced is super important for me.
> 
> I'm switching from four standalone TiVos to a Roamio + three Minis. If the Roamio breaks, there won't be any Live TV (other than a few SD channels) or recordings anywhere in the house, ... basically, just three Minis sitting around doing nothing.
> 
> ...


Have you called TiVo to see what's going on? It shouldn't take them that long to ship a replacement. Someone may have screwed up and not put through the order.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> You should be talking to a manager at BB... they should be able to have another one shipped from another store in just a couple of days.


I did speak to a manager, but he said it'd take up to a full week because the TiVo would have to be shipped back to the warehouse on the next regular delivery truck for the other store, and the TiVo sitting at the warehouse until this store's next regular delivery truck. Hindsight, that would have been quicker. 



Dan203 said:


> Have you called TiVo to see what's going on? It shouldn't take them that long to ship a replacement. Someone may have screwed up and not put through the order.


Before I hung up with the TiVo guy helping me last Friday, I got an email with the RMA number, another email w/ the prepaid UPS sticker for the old TiVo, and a pending $635 charge on my AMEX. I web chatted w/ TiVo Support Wed and Thur and they both said they see the order processing, and they're sorry for how long it's taking, but no explanation for the delay. I'll give them a call tonight.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you sure they're not waiting to get the broken one back before shipping out the new one?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Yeah, the $635.99 "Advance Ship Deposit" that I paid gets around having to ship the broken one in first.

To speed up shipping, I basically bought a new Roamio Pro, and they'll refund me for the one I ship back. 

The guy on Friday said that they would ship out a new Roamio Pro in advance regardless, but if I put the deposit down, it'd ship a day sooner. Go figure. lol


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe they're simply out of stock everywhere. Maybe they didn't expect them to be so popular.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Maybe they're simply out of stock everywhere. Maybe they didn't expect them to be so popular.


Good on them if that's the case. It'd be nice if they could get the word back to their support folks, though.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Speak of the devil... On my way home, I get this email.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jmpage2 said:


> I crack up at people who worry if they don't purchase it direct that it is harming TiVo's bottom line.


Did I say I was "worrying"?

NO I DIDN'T. I simply said that, IF YOU ARE SPENDING EXACTLY THE SAME AMOUNT, why not send MORE money to the ones who made the product?

(BTW, one could argue I do exactly the opposite in other ways. I am a HUGE credit card fan, BECAUSE of the 1% or more cash/rewards back. Yes, there is the "hidden" credit card merchant's fee, but at each purchase, I am charged the same [or in the case of gas, credit price - cash back = cash price or less]... so I am doing it to benefit me..)

Doing this kind of price analysis is always good.


----------

